# Auto box fluid top up



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I need to top up the autobox fluid on our 6.5ltr Chevy Diesel. Anyone know where I find the fluid filler??? Been looking all over and can't find it.
Also anyone know where I can get a manual for the Chevy engine / box?

Look forward to your replies.
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. I think you will find the Fluid Filter inside the Transmission Fluid Pan:-


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kands 
JSW misread I think.. you mean Filler not Filter .. 
Auto boxes are normally filled up through the dip stick .. 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I must be Dislexic this mroning.  Here you go:- Access is usually through the Bonnet (Hood) or the Dog Kennel. :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ JSW..... Have a large one John......(or another anyway)

I did wonder about filling through the dipstick, but I remember a story once about someone filling their engine oil through the dipstick and I did laff!!!! So I didn't want that story telling about me   

Once again thanks
Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> I did wonder about filling through the dipstick, but I remember a story once about someone filling their engine oil through the dipstick


Not so strange Kands, I remember many years ago in the early 70s on a trip through France in an MG Midget. I stopped to get fuel and lifted the bonnet to check the oil. Before I could say anything this guy came over, stuck a vacuum pipe down the dipstick and sucked out all the oil. 8O

He mistook my poor French and gave me an oil change .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

So I had just passed my test, and to celebrate, took my Mum on a 30 mile jaunt
to Southampton to shop. On the way home, a light came on - on the dashboard of my allegro. After pulling over and looking at the book in the glove compartment, we ascertained that it was the oil light. We were chuffed at being able to diagnose the problem without any help....
Yes, 5 litres of oil later through that little hole, and I did not spill a drop.... One to hold the stick, and one to pour!!!

Sharon

PS. 20 years on, I do not make silly mistakes like that anymore. Filling my diesel company car with petrol 3 years ago does not count. (Boy did it go!!)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Talking about past mistakes? The first time my brakes failed I pulled over at the side of the road and popped the Bonnet (Hood). Unscrewed the Filler cap for the Fluid and it was almost full. Topped it up anyway. Carried on for another 150 miles. Several near misses and one accident later I decided to call it a day. Called out a breakdown Mechanic (French). He couldn't sort it there and then so they towed us 10 miles back the way we had come. £378 and 24 hours later, after 20 minutes of topping up the Brake fluid that was inside the Driver side wheel arch ( 8O 8O 8O ) and coupling back up the drive shaft. We were on our way. What had I topped up? The Power brake and steering fluid. 8O 8O 8O :evil: Read my signature. :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I have a cousin who filled his Hilman Imp engine up with water mistakingly for the radiator .. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

mornin' JSW,
where are you finding your photo's?
Looks like some sort of online manual?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Morning zaskar. Yes it is an online manual for Ford, GMC etc. But if I told you where? You would not need anymore help. (Only joking.) :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[. (Only joking.) :wink:[/quote]

so come on then!
don't keep me in suspense. ;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

zaskar said:


> so come on then! don't keep me in suspense. ;-)


 :lol: If I let you have the link. Do you promise to pass in on to everone else? :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

:lol: If I let you have the link. Do you promise to pass in on to everone else? :lol:[/quote]

too flippin right I will. That's the point of forums like this...........to help each other out.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O In that case. Sod off
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol: Only joking >>>>>> HERE IT IS <<<<<<<


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, just a note of caution, you need to establish exactly how to check the fluid levels before filling, as some auto boxes require the engine running and the selector in neutral not park and some i believe require the selector to be in drive ?? also some require the fluid be be hot etc etc, check before you fill ??

Brian


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the link John. One to bear in mind tho' I must admit I'm having a bit of trouble navigating round the site to find photo's such as the ones you posted........................having said that I am a complete luddite!!!!! ;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi zaskar. I think the problem is that when I joined the site it was free to enter it. Now it would appear you may have to join and pay.  

If there is any particaular thing you are looking for? I may be able to help. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian
Thanks mate, yes the manual tells me to warm up the motor and then shift through the box loitering for at least three seconds in each range before dipping it. When I bought the Rockwood the dealer changed the gearbox oil and filter but when I dipped it at the weekend I thought someone had cut the end of the stick as there was no fluid on it. I asked where to fill up in case someone knew of the location of the three inch diameter filling tube, instead of dribbling it down the dipstick tube (and all over my bloody driveway).

My next question is where is the engine oil filler?????

The manual for the chassis tells you everything except where, when and how...

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Not through the dip stick is it ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ahha
Thanks John. Must be the second radiator cap lookalike....
I have a cap on the overflow tank for the radiator and another buried just under the dash (from outside) that looks just like a second rad cap and is just above the engine oil dipstick.....
I'll let you know when I next go out to it, it's dark now so it will have to be Friday.
Thanks again 

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: That's the one Keith. The most difficult one to reach.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> :lol: That's the one Keith. The most difficult one to reach.


WELL SAID THAT MAN!
So what's all that about then? Why put an upturn on the end of the filler tube that's just nicely big enough and angled enough to stop you getting oil in it without covering the bl**dy engine as well!!!!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: You have to realise zaskar that when the original chassis was built. It was built for a Truck body with a proper hood (bonnet). The RV manufacturer doesn't take service into consideration. I''ve just been trying to get to the control board of my Suburban furnace on my Gulfstream. What a ******* pain that is. :evil:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yep, it's called Good Manufacturing Practice....
They start with the key essential components in the middle of the proposed vehicle outline
Then build a complex structure around them and enclose that with a beautiful skin.
The americans have a great word to describe the designers.

Keith


----------

